# Should I enter a CCA event?



## goldenenthusiast (Jul 28, 2014)

I am planning a road trip in my area this fall and coincidentally noticed that there is a CCA event going on at the same time with the golden retriever club in the area. My golden pup is almost 2 years old now and I'm interested in learning about what judges think about him.

My main concern is the temperament test? What kind of "group mingle" is it? Is it full on, throwing a bunch of the dogs together and seeing what they do, or is it more like just being in each other's presence like in an obedience class? I know my boy is fine and completely calm in a scenario like an obedience class, within close proximity to other dogs but not making contact.

However, he gets a little nervous when making full body contact with older strangers. He doesn't do anything aggressive, but his anxiety shows. Like he will get nervous zoomies, run circles around the dog without touching it, then redirect and leap with excitement onto the nearest person. Or, he might also sniff the stranger, then quickly walk away like he's not interested, then come back and sniff again 10 seconds later. He just has a lot of nervous excitement and a combination of being overly interested then quickly dodging like he's not interested at all.

Are these attributes considered a temperament failure? Am I allowed to use treats in this scenario to get him to chill out, not leap onto the people, and just give a casual sniff, then focus on me?

In addition, I'm also worried about other dogs being aggressive toward him. He is still very young and his nervous energy or zoomies sets some of them off and they go into full on snarling mode. Is aggression commonly seen in these group mingles?

I also want to know how to measure his height to make sure he is the correct height? I know you measure the shoulder - what part of it?


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

The group mingle is typically just 3 dogs, on leash, allowed to say hi to each other with a sniff and appropriate brief greeting. Sorry, no treats, as that would pretty well make the meeting pointless. Since it's done onleash zoomies are not a worry.
You measure to the withers.
I strongly encourage people to do a CCA if you can, its very interesting!


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

also look at your dog and his pedigree. For non-show lines, it is often recommended that they wait until they are 3-4 years old to give them time to finish filling out and reach their full potential.


----------



## TheZ's (Jun 13, 2011)

I found the CCA to be very interesting and informative, as well as a nice opportunity to see a good number of Goldens and their people. Our mingle was as described above. It seemed like it was over before they had even started. Since there are 3 evaluators they do the dogs in groups of 3, starting with the mingle then each dog goes to an evaluator and then you rotate through the evaluators.

When we first arrived at the site Gracie was measured and photographed. They had her stand on a small platform and she was measured using a wicket. I'd describe the withers as being at the base of the neck, where the neck meets the shoulders. A deviation of more than an inch from the standard would be disqualifying.

There's a description of what to expect, with details of the mingle at _https://www.grca.org/events/conform...t/cca-entrants/what-to-expect-at-a-cca-event/_​


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

I LOVED the CCA. You learn so much about your dog. Barb (Hotel4Dogs) described the mingle perfectly - it really is just like meeting another dog on a walk, except there are three handlers and three dogs. All on leash. Very calm and friendly. Very quick. 

The measuring and photo was done first - if you measured out of breed standard, there was no use going through the whole evaluation. 

I did it when Shala had just turned 2 years old (2 years, one month). Most interesting to me was how subjective it was - one judge deemed her paws perfect, another said they should be a bit more round, etc. She'd get a 9 or 10 from one judge in one area, and a 6 from another on the same thing. But you just learn a lot about your dog that can help you understand what challenges they might have in field training or agility based on their structure - or how their structure will help them be successful! The judges are SO knowledgeable about Goldens. I could have sat and talked to them all day! I kind of wish I could do it again!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

You CAN do it again!




Sweet Girl said:


> I LOVED the CCA. You learn so much about your dog. Barb (Hotel4Dogs) described the mingle perfectly - it really is just like meeting another dog on a walk, except there are three handlers and three dogs. All on leash. Very calm and friendly. Very quick.
> 
> The measuring and photo was done first - if you measured out of breed standard, there was no use going through the whole evaluation.
> 
> I did it when Shala had just turned 2 years old (2 years, one month). Most interesting to me was how subjective it was - one judge deemed her paws perfect, another said they should be a bit more round, etc. She'd get a 9 or 10 from one judge in one area, and a 6 from another on the same thing. But you just learn a lot about your dog that can help you understand what challenges they might have in field training or agility based on their structure - or how their structure will help them be successful! The judges are SO knowledgeable about Goldens. I could have sat and talked to them all day! I kind of wish I could do it again!


----------



## goldenenthusiast (Jul 28, 2014)

Thanks for your input everyone! I'll sign up and hopefully the mingle is very brief and ends before my silly pup starts zooming around like a maniac and full body tackling the people.


----------



## Rilelen (Jan 11, 2015)

Let us know how it goes! I'm so envious - I'd love to do one with Abby.


----------



## SheetsSM (Jan 17, 2008)

Rilelen said:


> Let us know how it goes! I'm so envious - I'd love to do one with Abby.


You can do one, Chesapeake Kennel Club in MD is holding one mid-September this year! I hope to get in with my girl.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

hotel4dogs said:


> You CAN do it again!


You can do it again even if you passed?


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Yep, you sure can. We did it twice 



Sweet Girl said:


> You can do it again even if you passed?


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

hotel4dogs said:


> Yep, you sure can. We did it twice


How interesting. I know that when Shala and I did it, the judges did say they thought she might continue to fill out right up til 4 years old, as she has been a relatively slow grower. It didn't keep her from passing, as she is perfectly proportioned and met all the other standards, but it might be interesting to go and do it again next year when she is 4, and see if there is a significant difference. Plus, I'd get to have three very knowledgeable GR judges talk all about my awesome dog with me again!


----------



## Rilelen (Jan 11, 2015)

SheetsSM said:


> You can do one, Chesapeake Kennel Club in MD is holding one mid-September this year! I hope to get in with my girl.


Ooooooh, I didn't know that.....noted! Now to look at my calendar...


----------

